
New clues to Ceres' bright spots and origins - anigbrowl
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/dawn/new-clues-to-ceres-bright-spots-and-origins
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705952)

